# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Excel 2013 Error Message -Reference is not valid

## PetersongE

I inserted an Object (Word doc.) in an excel document and am now unable to save the workbook.  I tried to undo the original insert, but cannot do so.  Any suggestions? I am working in excel 2013

----------


## alansidman

Welcome. We look forward to your participation.  Please post your issue in the correct sub forum

----------

